# Food Safety News - 12/29/2021 A ‘Top Ten’ of 2021’s news events



## daveomak.fs (Dec 29, 2021)

*A ‘Top Ten’ of 2021’s news events*
By Dan Flynn on Dec 29, 2021 12:05 am
– ANALYSIS – Editor’s Note:  We try to frame 10 of the most important happenings every year, but it’s not just about the “Top Ten Stories.” That is because what is essential is rarely about just one story — framing what marks an entire year almost always involves more than one writer; when it comes to... Continue Reading


*Spring onions from Egypt suspected in Danish E. coli outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 29, 2021 12:04 am
An E. coli outbreak in Denmark that has affected more than 60 people in less than a month has been linked to spring onions from Egypt. Enteroinvasive E. coli (EIEC) is usually associated with travel diarrhea but the 68 patients in the outbreak have not traveled abroad. An investigation by the Statens Serum Institut (SSI),... Continue Reading


*Big topics from around the world in 2021: Ethylene oxide, COVID-19 impact, global outbreaks*
By Joe Whitworth on Dec 29, 2021 12:03 am
– ANALYSIS – A trio of issues that featured in the news agenda of 2020 carried into 2021 and none of them are out of sight yet. Coronavirus, the United Kingdom leaving the European Union, and ethylene oxide contamination are sure to demand coverage as we head into 2022. 2021 also gave us a glimpse... Continue Reading


*‘Jelly’ ice cubes could revolutionize cold storage and the safety of cold food*
By News Desk on Dec 29, 2021 12:01 am
Researchers at the University of California-Davis have developed a new type of cooling cube with the potential, they say, to transform how cold storage is done. The benefits of plastic-free, “jelly ice cubes” are that they do not melt, are compostable and antimicrobial, and can help prevent cross-contamination. It can be easy for foodservice operators... Continue Reading


----------

